# colorcases.com a scam?



## choco711 (Nov 4, 2003)

I ordered a case from colorcases.com about four weeks ago and it still has not arrived. I heard one of my friends say that it is a scam, is this true?


----------



## Dveeder (Nov 2, 2003)

*colorcases*

i have ordered a case from them, I got it howevern the power supply was bad. I didnt realize this until after i had fried 3 mobo's and colorcases would not reimburse me, even tho i had proof of the cause.


----------



## choco711 (Nov 4, 2003)

how long did it take them to get the case to you?


----------



## Dveeder (Nov 2, 2003)

I actually had it send 2nd day air because I am impatient and i got it but it took me three weeks because the power supply they gave me was cheap and fried three boards.


----------



## choco711 (Nov 4, 2003)

wow, the power supply they gave you fried three of your motherboards? How did that happen? Did you have to pay for fixing the motherboards? That sucks


----------



## Dveeder (Nov 2, 2003)

actually it fried three boards and asus replaced those i fried one 1.3 Ghz athlon and i paid for that. not recommended


----------



## choco711 (Nov 4, 2003)

i bought the power supply seperately though, with only 250 (thought it said 350 -_-) and is coming with 2 built-in fans. I am thinking about upgrading the power supply.


----------

